# Barely Placated Tourists at Beach Place Towers



## answeeney (May 31, 2012)

My DW and I have just checked in to BPT. It’s our first visit and we like the area a lot. Lots of buzz and places to eat and drink and the beach is spectacular...but...

I have to say that BPT is only just the right side of acceptable. We turned up at 11 am and were pleasantly surprised that there was a room available but it turned out to be on the 2nd floor, despite us requesting a high floor. It did have an ocean view but DW felt that the balcony was so close to the pool deck that we might be forced out of politeness to offer to share our wine as we sat out for a tipple so we asked for a higher floor in line with our original request. This was duly noted at reception and we went out shopping and then to lunch with a promise that we would be contacted when our new room was available.

Needless to say there was no contact so we turned up again at reception shortly before 4 pm and were told that a new room had been allocated to us. This one was on the 5th floor overlooking some rusty junk on the roofs of the buildings in front - out of the frying pan into the fire.

DW was not happy again so we asked for another alternative. We were offered a room on the 11th floor looking out of the back - not good enough again for DW. The next offer was handicap accessible room on floor 9 that we accepted partly through pure exhaustion but still with an eyeful of the roof junk.

To be fair, the BPT floors go up to nineteen so there may be some good views up the in the clouds but they were clearly off limits to us. To be fair again, we don’t own at BPT (we booked this trip with DC points) so I asked where DC points owners stand in the pecking order and was told they were no 3 after 1. owners occupying during their week and 2. other owners. I can only assume that BPT is overwhelmingly owner occupied at the moment.

All in all, I think that although, internally, the unit we are in is fine (although no better or worse than you might expect) when you add that to other aspects of the resort; generally, in our experience, poor views; access via a parking garage with slow lifts and stairwells that smell like urine (DW was retching); a pool so small that it could barely accommodate the occupants of one of the nineteen floors; it becomes a little disappointing.

PS As I write, on our balcony in early evening, all hell seems to have broken loose outside below. The noise is deafening. Possibly part of it is a fire alarm, supplemented by the most noisy air conditioning units ever invented on the roof below. I could even believe that an invasion or even a nuclear war has just started and we are meant to run for cover. Perhaps I should just go inside and go to bed.


----------



## jme (May 31, 2012)

sent a private message.  *dittos*.  don't have the heart to post what I think of BPT.  hope things get better. if owners actually bought there freely, i hope they have a chance to get out more.........

and yet, it's a marriott.....a relative .......albeit, an ugly step-sister....so maybe I'd better just accept it. sorry.


----------



## normab (May 31, 2012)

WOW.  I need to defend BPT by adding perspective on the resort and exchanging into Marriotts.

We, as owners for 14 years, stayed for our first time there this past Christmas and found BPT to be very acceptable.  The resort is not sprawling like many others, but we feel that the resort design makes the most of the the space they do have.  The lure of this resort is the location and atmosphere, which may not be what you are looking for--I think you may like Ocean Pointe better for the sprawling design and non-parking garage option.  We are not crazy about the BPT garage parking when it takes 1/2 an hour to get out at the end of the beach day, but it's part of the system there if you park a car in the Marriott lot.  

Yes, it's unfortunate that you didn't get your choice.  That happens all the time--even to people who have been loyal to Marriott.  We have been MR Platinum since 1995 as well as multiple TS owners since 2001, and we frequently do not get what we ask for.

Some examples: When we exchanged into Aruba Surf club we were on the first level directly over a driveway.  And they didn't have another room for us, off season, in MAy.  Did it ruin our vacation?  No.  When we stayed at Ocean Pointe, we were the last room furthest away from beach, on the first or second floor.  When we stayed at Mountainside, we faced a dirt wall.  When we have exchanged back into Surfwatch, which we own, they don't always upgrade us when we get a garden view room.....I don't need to go on, you get the idea.

We have over 30 exchanges into various Marriotts, and we find that most of the time we are content with the view, probably 1/4 of the time it's not so great.  But, that's life.  We generally have great vacations despite not always getting the perfect view.

It seems to me BPT tried to give you a better room, more than once.  I say that's pretty good customer service. We have had cases where the answer was, "it's the best we have".  

So, if you don't like the resort, don't go back.  That's the best thing about the Marriott system, there's something for everyone!

Just my opinion.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2012)

We had a similar experience at BPT a few years ago. Went the week PRIOR to Thanksgiving. Asked for high floor ocean view, had low floor intercoastal. We didn't ask for a different location. If I am not mistaken BPT has one (or at the time) had one of the lowest owner occupancy rates within the system. So I wouldn't expect an off season week to have high owner occupancy. It has soured our view of BPT, that along with the parking fee.


----------



## answeeney (May 31, 2012)

normab said:


> It seems to me BPT tried to give you a better room, more than once.  I say that's pretty good customer service. We have had cases where the answer was, "it's the best we have".
> 
> So, if you don't like the resort, don't go back.  That's the best thing about the Marriott system, there's something for everyone!
> 
> Just my opinion.



I agree and I have to admit that my post was a intended as tongue-in-cheek but it also contained some hard truths.

IMHO there is no excuse for building resorts that have many bad views and other major flaws. I might be willing to stay in the best units that such resorts have to offer but I don't want to stay in the sub standard ones and why should anyone else? I admire your stoicism on that point but I certainly don't want to emulate it.

The area around BPT may be great (it is) but I really don't want to turn up after a long flight just to be disappointed about my accomodation. There really is no excuse. I own at Marbella Beach Resort and it is not perfect but at least they have made the effort to ensure that everyone has a decent view from their balcony. Yes, some views are better than others but none are totally unacceptable as applies to many at BPT (and, I agree, this also applies to some at Ocean Pointe). I just don't think that developers should get away with building shoddy resorts and expect people to take pot luck. Quite frankly, if I wanted to sample the ambience of a particular place and stay in sub standard accomodation I could do it a lot more cheaply than buying a Marriott timeshare.

Just my opinion.


----------



## pwrshift (May 31, 2012)

You have to realilze what you are getting before you go to BeachPlace.

There aren't many timeshares in an urban large city.  There aren't many timeshares which offers only two views...oceanfront and intracoastal waterway.  There aren't too many timeshares at which you really don't need a car (or parking) as you can walk to at least 30 restaurants within 10 minutes...including a Ritz Carlton, Hilton, W, Westin, etc.  A 5 minute taxi ride and you're at the upscale Galleria shopping mall with very nice restaurants too.  

Suites in the Ritz 'condo hotel' right next door have the same views and they paid upwards of $10 million for one!  The condos immediately south paid about $5 million.  I kinda look upon BeachPlace as a million dollar location.  I love the people watching possible at this resort...night and day...Spring Break or not.  To each his own.   http://www.sunny.org/webcam/


----------



## FractionalTraveler (May 31, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> You have to realilze what you are getting before you go to BeachPlace.
> 
> There aren't many timeshares in an urban large city.  There aren't many timeshares which offers only two views...oceanfront and intracoastal waterway.  There aren't too many timeshares at which you really don't need a car (or parking) as you can walk to at least 30 restaurants within 10 minutes...including a Ritz Carlton, Hilton, W, Westin, etc.  A 5 minute taxi ride and you're at the upscale Galleria shopping mall with very nice restaurants too.
> 
> Suites in the Ritz 'condo hotel' right next door have the same views and they paid upwards of $10 million for one!  The condos immediately south paid about $5 million.  I kinda look upon BeachPlace as a million dollar location.  I love the people watching possible at this resort...night and day...Spring Break or not.  To each his own.   http://www.sunny.org/webcam/



Couldn't agree more.  The location is fantastic!

We love it there.


----------



## tgropp (Jun 1, 2012)

*I also have to defend BPT. Our first stay there was 1999 and I fell in love with the place. The location is exactly what I was looking for. I have had rooms at the  high floors, low floors, ocean and intercostal views and I have never been dissapointed. As has been stated, it is not a sprawling resort because of the limited space in that area and the Ritz next door is in the same boat. We have stayed at Oceans Pointe on Singer island in and my children always want to stay at BPT. Sorry that the original poster had such a bad time but I would never discourage anyone from staying at BPT. JMHO though.  *


----------



## kjd (Jun 1, 2012)

You have to know what you're getting at BPT as pwrshift suggests.  It's an urban setting with a beach.  It's not for everyone but I think most folks will really enjoy their time there.  There are many complaints one can make about BPT.  The elevators, the parking, the street people, the security, etc but it all goes with the experience.

There's much more to like about BPT than complain about.  The location is fantastic and the outdoor cafes that line the street are part of the ambiance.  It's easy to visit other attractions by driving to the new Marlins ballpark, the Hard Rock Casino, South Beach, golf courses, live theater and music performances, civic events, etc.  There's always something going on worth seeing in South Florida.  All this and you can still relax on the attractive pool deck or across the street at the beach if you wish.

It's true that there are some people who won't like BPT. They may have different vacation needs.  I highly recommend BPT especially now with the DC short stay options.  Marriott has only a few other urban timeshares like Las Vegas and Boston.  I wish they had more of them.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't own any Marriots, but it seems like they gave you a decent room at first and you didn't like that.  A lot of resorts charge a "room change" fee if you do not like the original room assigned.  I know DVC has this policy although I have never seen them enforce it.

I also don't think anyone would have expected you to share your wine and crackers (Ok, except maybe the birds).

I would have just stayed with the initial room and sucked it up...the ocean view I mean.


----------



## KathyPet (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't even get buildings and floors I request at resorts I OWN AT using my own week so I would hardly be surprised not to get my request when I traded.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 1, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> You have to realilze what you are getting before you go to BeachPlace.
> 
> There aren't many timeshares in an urban large city.  There aren't many timeshares which offers only two views...oceanfront and intracoastal waterway.  There aren't too many timeshares at which you really don't need a car (or parking) as you can walk to at least 30 restaurants within 10 minutes...including a Ritz Carlton, Hilton, W, Westin, etc.  A 5 minute taxi ride and you're at the upscale Galleria shopping mall with very nice restaurants too.
> 
> Suites in the Ritz 'condo hotel' right next door have the same views and they paid upwards of *$10 million *for one!  The condos immediately south paid about *$5 million*.  I kinda look upon BeachPlace as a million dollar location.  I love the people watching possible at this resort...night and day...Spring Break or not.



I used to own at the Silver Seas 100 yards to the North of Beach Place.  Units (mostly 1 bedroom) are not much to write home about but I had the same beach, same benefits, easy parking, easy in and out, a nice pool and my Unit cost me less than *$1,000*.

George


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 1, 2012)

I own at a nearby Ft Lauderdale ts resort with views either of the ocean or the intercoastal. Our pool is even smaller and our 3rd floor units facing the ocean see & join in your wine issue. Our studio units are worst and have no balconies or sofas.

We have 2 elevators for our 18 floor of units. Our building was built 30+ year prior to BPTs. We are NOT a Marriott, but have garage parking (no charge). We have a basement laundry room versa in suite W/D. We have the same noisy and poor neighbors .... 

That is why it is called an URBAN LOCATION. With a full resort almost all year long. 

But as an owner, we just LOVE the exchangers who all beg for an oceanfront/view unit. The sunset views and the more relaxed/quiet intercoastal view is what MOST of our owners perfer.

PS You did get a better bed in your Marriott unit. Yes, I have stayed at BPT in August, 2011.


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 1, 2012)

The reason we initially bought in to DVC was one vacation at The WDW wilderness Lodge where the balcony of our room was eye level with the diners at the restaurant. No sitting out and relaxing, although I felt I could reach out and snitch mozzerella sticks. And I had to sit out there when the kids were napping to keep the noise down. Private balcony and at least one extra room is the way to go.


----------



## wesley (Jun 1, 2012)

*there last week*

we are eoy owners at BPT   there last week    high floor, lovely intracostal view  - great restaurants and other amenities nearby     I think this resort is great!!  to each his or her own!!

wesley


----------



## answeeney (Jun 1, 2012)

The end of our second day here and the terrible weather hasn’t helped endear the place to me. We have, though, had a couple of very good meals so not everything is bad.

Everyone has their own views of what constitutes a good holiday and so I accept that BPT will deliver great experiences to many but I think it is important that anyone who hasn’t been here before does understand that it isn’t typical of a Marriott timeshare resort. Some have commented that this is because it is an urban location. Maybe so, but I tend to think of urban locations in terms of city breaks. If I am in London, Paris, New York or Rome, say, spacious apartment style accommodation and a good view from the balcony are less important as I tend to be out and about doing stuff for most of the day and evening. BPT is a million miles away from the city break experience - it is a beach resort and no more - but, arguably, the same logic applies for people who want to get out to the beach all day and then hang out in restaurants and bars in the evening. Why worry too much about the accommodation and the resort facilities in those circumstances? I guess if that was the case for me I would be happier with BPT as the rooms themselves are perfectly acceptable but I would probably have been equally happy with a modest hotel room and would have expected to get the former at much lower cost. IMHO, aesthetically BPT falls short, its facilities are well below what is commonly available at other MVC resorts and the majority of the rooms (the lower floors on the ocean side and all on the coastal side) have sub standard views. So to conclude, I would say that I made a mistake coming here, as it doesn’t suit me, but I fully understand why some people might like it. Each to their own.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 2, 2012)

Go shopping to the various malls - there are upscale (Galleria Mall is about 1.5 miles - north for 1 mile on A1A (Ocean Blvd) to Sunrise, LEFT, over the intercoastal bridge and about 2 blocks down on the left. 5 nice places to eat on the outside (outside but also inside), but very nice upscale shopping with Dillards, NeimanMarcus --- just to wander and look is a popular rainy day activitiy. And there are very near by large OUTLET/DISCOUNT malls.

Check the weather and drive down to Key West (or take the all day bus trip).

Go to South Beach - very chic and expensive for people watching.

Go to the Hard Rock Casino where Anna Nicole Smith died - lots to eat and see inside the complex besides gambling. Just 3 or 4 miles away.


----------



## jlepstein1 (Jun 2, 2012)

answeeney said:


> The end of our second day here and the terrible weather hasn’t helped endear the place to me. We have, though, had a couple of very good meals so not everything is bad.
> 
> Everyone has their own views of what constitutes a good holiday and so I accept that BPT will deliver great experiences to many but I think it is important that anyone who hasn’t been here before does understand that it isn’t typical of a Marriott timeshare resort. Some have commented that this is because it is an urban location. Maybe so, but I tend to think of urban locations in terms of city breaks. If I am in London, Paris, New York or Rome, say, spacious apartment style accommodation and a good view from the balcony are less important as I tend to be out and about doing stuff for most of the day and evening. BPT is a million miles away from the city break experience - it is a beach resort and no more - but, arguably, the same logic applies for people who want to get out to the beach all day and then hang out in restaurants and bars in the evening. Why worry too much about the accommodation and the resort facilities in those circumstances? I guess if that was the case for me I would be happier with BPT as the rooms themselves are perfectly acceptable but I would probably have been equally happy with a modest hotel room and would have expected to get the former at much lower cost. IMHO, aesthetically BPT falls short, its facilities are well below what is commonly available at other MVC resorts and the majority of the rooms (the lower floors on the ocean side and all on the coastal side) have sub standard views. So to conclude, I would say that I made a mistake coming here, as it doesn’t suit me, but I fully understand why some people might like it. Each to their own.




I'm astounded at your comment that the "coastal" views are all 'substandard".  I assume you are referring to the views facing the "intracoastal".  IMHO these are the best views in the building.  They offer a breathtaking panorama of waterways, boats, magnificent mansions etc. And fabulous sunsets.  We always choose this view over the oceanfront view, which tends to be much less interesting. We sit on our balcony every evening watching the sunsets, having a drink, and feeling like we are in Paradise.

I also find it bizarre that you would write that you'd be just as happy in a "modest" hotel room as you are in a Beachplace t/s.  I guess that you don't use the full kitchen, the washer/dryer, or the living room.  As for me, I do appreciate all of these features and I would never opt for a "modest hotel room" over a fully equipped timeshare. 

Now truth be told there are some things to complain about at Beachplace. The parking stinks and the elevators can be very slow. The pool is small and crowded, and the pool deck gets no sun after 2 pm. The entrance to the hotel is through a tacky garage.  These are design flaws which are difficult to fix.  But the units themselves are very nice and the views of the mainland and the intracoastal are simply superb.

We've owned at Beachplace for almost 15 years and we love to go there. Ft. Lauderdale has great restaurants, great cultural attractions, and a great beach.  And Beachplace is very convenient to all of the places we like to go and the things we like to do.


----------



## answeeney (Jun 2, 2012)

jlepstein1 said:


> I'm astounded at your comment that the "coastal" views are all 'substandard".  I assume you are referring to the views facing the "intracoastal".  IMHO these are the best views in the building.



I guess this goes to 'each to their own'. I am, though willing to stand corrected as we only took a brief look before we rejected the view so maybe it would have grown on us.



jlepstein1 said:


> I also find it bizarre that you would write that you'd be just as happy in a "modest" hotel room as you are in a Beachplace t/s.  I guess that you don't use the full kitchen, the washer/dryer, or the living room.  As for me, I do appreciate all of these features and I would never opt for a "modest hotel room" over a fully equipped timeshare.


Now I really do take issue with this as the extra space, the kitchen, the washer/drier and ultimately the whole 'home from home' feel of a resort is, IMHO, one of the more important things that makes it worth staying in a timeshare rather than a hotel room. For me, despite the squarefootage (we're in a one bedroom unit) and the presence of electrical appliances, BPT conspicuously fails to deliver that home from home feeling and that probably best summarises my problem. Quite honestly, if I had to stay here long enough to use the washer/dryer I'd be throwing myself off the balcony. Fortunately we're off to Ocean Pointe tomorrow.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2012)

The problem at BPT is that Marriott opted to sell 100% of the units as Ocean Front instead of having two views; Ocean Front and Inland View. They wanted to be able to sell 100% of the units as that Ocean Front preview model they had.

It is another resort where they have setup poor view designations (like NCV).


----------



## answeeney (Jun 2, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Go shopping to the various malls - there are upscale (Galleria Mall is about 1.5 miles - north for 1 mile on A1A (Ocean Blvd) to Sunrise, LEFT, over the intercoastal bridge and about 2 blocks down on the left. 5 nice places to eat on the outside (outside but also inside), but very nice upscale shopping with Dillards, NeimanMarcus --- just to wander and look is a popular rainy day activitiy. And there are very near by large OUTLET/DISCOUNT malls.
> 
> Check the weather and drive down to Key West (or take the all day bus trip).
> 
> ...



All good suggestions. We are though no strangers to Florida so we've done most of this already and will no doubt do much of it again; I love it here otherwise I wouldn't come back year after year.  I know I may be coming across as a bit of a curmudgeon to some but I felt I had a point to make.; my pot shots are aimed at BPT specifically and not the area in general.

BTW we visited the Bonnet House today . The place is very interesting and the former owners were very fine artists; it was a very enjoyable couple of hours. Recommended.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 2, 2012)

answeeney said:


> All good suggestions. ...BTW we visited the Bonnet House today . The place is very interesting and the former owners were very fine artists; it was a very enjoyable couple of hours. Recommended.



Been 3+ times as my Ft Lauderdale ts resort is next door and we'all get the neighborhood discount to the Bonnet House.

The art that the Helen Birch Bartlett and her husband (the first Mrs Bartlett) brought on their honeymoon to Europe is a large basis for the Chicago Art Institute of their Impressionist collection.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 3, 2012)

answeeney said:


> Fortunately we're off to Ocean Pointe tomorrow.



Answeeney, you're very hard to please, unless you're playing with us.  But, if you're more comfortable in a hotel, there's one just 100 steps to the north...and they'll even park your car for $50 or so a night.  At this time of year the room rates are quite modest and they'll make your beds for you.  You can even have your meals delivered to your room, for a price.  Or try the Hilton, Westin, W, Atlantic...all just a few steps away.  Same beach though.

Enjoy OP.  it's a little like an old folks home as everyone is in bed at 8 pm, so you'll get lots of rest.  Half the side view balconies get no sun at all and almost all look into someone else's room.  There are no intracoastal views and the few oceanfront room views are mostly blocked by palm tree leaves.  You might enjoy the short walk to the closest upscale restaurants about 5 miles away...but i wouldn't suggest that after dark.  After Ft Lauderdale, hi-rise Singer Island seems so boring.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Ant's nest well stirred.*

Well I guess that it is always a danger when making any criticisms of any resort that you stir up a few opposite views. Your two home resorts in Europe are IMHO two of the best in the MVCI family along with PBC. I don't own at Marbella but visit at least once each year on exchanges and having paid a lot of hard cash for 7 weeks at the other two I am definitely biased. 

We all have different views on what makes for a good vacation and a good resort. Personally I have never understood the great store that many here set by the view of the sea ( that's what we Brits call the Ocean by the way). However I understand that for many it is a major criteria. What upsets me in a resort is noise and unsightly development and garbage in my view. Which is why I love Marbella, it is simply beautiful and all units get a view of the gardens and a bit of the sea, Son Antem gives us a quiet garden and our own grill and Phuket gives us the tropical jungle garden.

I use many of the reports here on TUG to decide which resorts I should consider for exchange and those to avoid. We just came back from 2 weeks at St. Kitts and sent some negative feedback to the GM but the resort and island lived up to the expectation in most respects and we plan to return in a few years. Later this year we will be at Cypress Harbour for a week as part of a two week trip to Florida which will include a few days on Captiva and a last night on Singer island so we are hoping our first exchange to continental USA will go well.

So BPT is perhaps not for us but I am sure it suits many others.


----------



## answeeney (Jun 3, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> Enjoy OP.  it's a little like an old folks home as everyone is in bed at 8 pm, so you'll get lots of rest.  Half the side view balconies get no sun at all and almost all look into someone else's room.  There are no intracoastal views and the few oceanfront room views are mostly blocked by palm tree leaves.  You might enjoy the short walk to the closest upscale restaurants about 5 miles away...but i wouldn't suggest that after dark.  After Ft Lauderdale, hi-rise Singer Island seems so boring.



BPT or OP? Anyone from the UK who watches the Harry Hill show will know that the best way to solve this is to make them have a fight.

Try this link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np6gyUb0E7o


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jun 3, 2012)

normab said:


> Yes, it's unfortunate that you didn't get your choice.  That happens all the time--even to people who have been loyal to Marriott.  We have been MR Platinum since 1995 as well as multiple TS owners since 2001, and we frequently do not get what we ask for.
> 
> Some examples: When we exchanged into Aruba Surf club we were on the first level directly over a driveway.  And they didn't have another room for us, off season, in MAy.  Did it ruin our vacation?  No.  When we stayed at Ocean Pointe, we were the last room furthest away from beach, on the first or second floor.  When we stayed at Mountainside, we faced a dirt wall.  When we have exchanged back into Surfwatch, which we own, they don't always upgrade us when we get a garden view room.....I don't need to go on, you get the idea.
> 
> ...





KathyPet said:


> I can't even get buildings and floors I request at resorts I OWN AT using my own week so I would hardly be surprised not to get my request when I traded.


+1 

I agree, it's unfortunate you didn't get the view you desired, but without pre-assigned villas (which i Hyatt has but only if you use your home resort for the "home" week) that's always a risk.  As *normab* & *KathyPet* said, sometimes we get great views and sometimes we've received the worse villa in the entire resort - someone has to get them, and regardless of status, # weeks owned, how far out you've booked ahead, etc, sometimes you get the short straw.

Although our views on vacations may differ, I found *answeeney*'s post/review very helpful and give them kudos for staying with the tread and being open to others opinions of the resort.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 3, 2012)

Some parts of Florida have crime problems, and 'vacation' areas usually have more than other parts of the country.  Fort Lauderdale has a bad reputation for personal safety, usually because of Spring Break, but it's often exaggerated.  Here are some comparison stats:

http://www.clrsearch.com/Singer_Island_Demographics/FL/33404/Crime-Rate?compare=33316

This is a useful site actually, as you can enter postal codes and make comparisons.  There are some surprises to be had.


----------



## funtime (Jun 3, 2012)

Tomato, (to may to) Tomato (to mah to)

Ocean Pointe is so completely different than Beach Place it is hard to adopt from one to the other.  We have had several threads comparing the two and it really is a - to each his own experience.  Funtime


----------



## jme (Jun 3, 2012)

*Stats are telling*

Tug rankings/ratings reveal: 

Ocean Pointe 8.98
BeachPlace Towers  7.58

that's a HUGE difference statistically.

If those numbers don't grab you, then imagine that in the TUG rankings for *ALL OF THE RESORTS ON FLORIDA'S EAST COAST/Keys* 
(and that's a rather narrow & specific region), Ocean Pointe is in position #4, whereas BPT has 45 other resorts between the two, and so BPT slithers in at position #49. 

That's a lot of resorts to be below.  IMHO, That last ranking is very telling.  I don't think there's much doubt where they stand relative to each other in the majority's eyes. To me, it's not an "either-or" contest between OP and BPT. 

And yes, there are even people who purchased weeks at a resort in position #149, but as for the "to-may-toes vs to-mah-toes" thing, I think the owners of resort #149 got bad an-cho-vies.

So, please serve me the gourmet pizza , and kindly use those "to-may-toes".


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been gone for a few days and must say, this is darn good reading to come back to.  

Answeeney, is it safe to say that you did not have our view - the top floor, corner unit?

























OK, now I want to go back. ADULTS ONLY this time.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 3, 2012)

:rofl: That is called "pouring SALT into the wound". 

Nice pictures. Esp the first one with the Corona beer.

As for the kids, I bet they were all inside playing video games and you was just _a chilling_ outside. :rofl:


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 3, 2012)

jme said:


> Tug rankings/ratings reveal:
> 
> Ocean Pointe 8.98
> BeachPlace Towers  7.58
> ...



That does it for me.


----------



## jme (Jun 3, 2012)

what I'm talkin' about is the photo that looks like coney island on july 4th. (study that photo...a pic is worth a thousand words)

like a carnival, across a traffic-jammed street. couldn't pay me to go out there.  stepping over bodies?  no

been there using a BONUS WEEK, left after 4 days. roof-tops aren't so appealing either. and pool is a 5 on a 1-10 scale. more bodies around pool than on beach. 

the inland view is beautiful, however, really beautiful, but i can't say i'd drive there for that. 

especially knowing i had to deal with the elevator and guests with screaming kids who look at english-speaking folks as foreigners. sorry


----------



## Quilter (Jun 3, 2012)

When I travel I'm going for the whole sensory experience.   Sight, sound, smell, atmosphere coming and going, elevators, stairwells, neighborhood.   I know hotels and timeshares can't guarantee everyone their best room but I'm often tempted to call ahead and ask them to let me know if I'm slated for the crummy one so I can just take a pass on the visit.   

We're OP people because it meets our vacation expectations.   BPT doesn't.   Not even after viewing those very nice pictures.   It's more than just the room or the balcony, it's the entire package that needs to measure up to the expectation.   

Vacation expectations are so very personal that even husband's and wives rarely have them in total sync.

We traveled in the other direction "across the Pond."   Our exchange into Cameron House made us do the happy dance.  And even better we were upgraded to a 3 bedroom.   Upon arrival we got a wonderful cottage with nice view, great appliances.   The 2 friends who joined us were very happy.   I loathed that room.   In the master bath there was a leak from the shower that created a spot of black mold so potent I left the door closed and opened the bedroom window so I could sleep.   My husband didn't notice it.   Our guests didn't know.   

We have a city condo that we let friends use.   In my opinion it's a lovely place.   As hard as I've tried to make it comfortable for others, I've had guests comment that they were bothered by things like family pictures placed around the unit or the surprise that the 2nd bedroom has twin beds (which others like for their kids). 

I recently finished The Shell Seekers (again).  There is a delightful scene on the final pages where a young woman asks a dear friend if she'll come for a visit: 

"And pot plants, and . . .oh, Olivia, I can't wait to show it to you.   When the house is finished, will you come and stay?"

Olivia considered the invitation.   She had already drunk three glasses of champagne and had no intention of making rash commitments that she might later regret.

"Will your cottage be warm?"
"We're going to put in central heating."
"And it will have plumbing?  I won't have to go down the garden every time I need the loo?"
"No, we promise you won't have to do that."
"And there will be boiling-hot bath-water at all hours of the day?"
"Boiling."
"And you will have a guest-room?  Which I will not have to share with human being, cat, dog, or hen?"
"You shall have it all to yourself."
"And the guest-room will have a wardrobe filled, not with some other person's fusty evening dresses and moth-eaten fur coats, but with twenty-four brand-new coat-hangers?"
"All padded."
"In that case"--Olivia sat back in her chair--"you'd better get busy.   Because I shall come."


----------



## answeeney (Jun 3, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> answeeney, is it safe to say that you did not have our view - the top floor, corner unit?



As someone else said, that really is rubbin' the salt in, but, I must say, I am pretty happy with our view now we are at Ocean Pointe, even though I am only on the third floor of the dolphin building. We have an ocean front unit which on this floor means we get quite a bit of palm tree too but we can see the sea and I am feeling mellow as we look out upon it. It certainly beats looking at rusty air-conditioning units and wearing earplugs to keep out the karaoke. Had a great lunch today while waiting for our unit, at the Sailfish Marina - I love that place. It's great to be here even if there is an eight o'clock curfew.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 3, 2012)

answeeney said:


> As someone else said, that really is rubbin' the salt in, but, I must say, I am pretty happy with our view now we are at Ocean Pointe, even though I am only on the third floor of the dolphin building.



We will ask for Dolphin and 3rd floor is fine for me.   It's very easy to use the stairs to come and go.   No waiting for the elevator.   

There actually is no 8 p.m. curfew.   You will find that if you get back from dinner by 8 you'll still find plenty of parking as many guests are out enjoying local restaurants.   If you come back later the parking opportunities dwindle.

Another misconception is the senior home bit.   Sure there are seniors but look at the place, 4 pools, volleyball, putt putt golf, tiki bar, stretch class, children's water playground, large exercise room, etc.   The place is hopping with all ages.   Maybe it gets quiet in the evening but it also wakes up bright and early because there's so much to enjoy.

Lovely place.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 3, 2012)

I did find a place in USA with a higher crime rate than Singer Island...

http://www.clrsearch.com/Singer_Island_Demographics/FL/33404/Crime-Rate?compare=Detroit,+MI


----------



## answeeney (Jun 3, 2012)

Quilter said:


> There actually is no 8 p.m. curfew.



I think I need to enlist your help with my DW. After sharing a bottle of sauvignan blanc at the Sailfish Marina we enjoyed a couple of cosmos at the tiki bar after checking in. I can still walk in a straight line but DW has had to retire to her boudoir. I'll try to persuade her to stay up later tomorrow.


----------



## answeeney (Jun 3, 2012)

pwrshift said:


> I did find a place in USA with a higher crime rate than Singer Island...
> 
> http://www.clrsearch.com/Singer_Island_Demographics/FL/33404/Crime-Rate?compare=Detroit,+MI



That was probably down to my activity from last time I was here, sorry.


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know how clrsearch compiles its data but I wouldn't put too much stock in it. According to clrsearch it seems that Singer Island is much more dangerous than the South Bronx or Brooklyn in New York.

While I wouldn't hesitate to walk from Ocean Pointe to Oceana Palms in the evening I don't think I'd attempt a similar stroll on Coney Island or Bedford Street in Brooklyn. I don't think there is anywhere I would feel safe walking day or night in the South Bronx.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2012)

I had to laugh, a little, at your constant statements about DW not being happy.  

Rick does that to me, and it makes me feel like the bad guy.  I am the one that cannot settle for whatever it is he also doesn't like.  Seriously.  

We went to Hard Rock Cafe in Universal Orlando last month, and we didn't like where they sat us: a table in the middle of the room, when the place was nearly empty and had lots of booths available.  

WE BOTH prefer a booth. I was not happy, he was not happy.  But he told the server, "She doesn't like this table and wants to move."  After the woman left to check availability at the various stations, I said, "I guess I must be a witch." I didn't say witch, I said something else.  He was offended, but I was also offended.  Our son and daughter-in-law were shocked at my comment, but I get tired of always being the complainer, and especially when he speaks up for me, supposedly.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 4, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I think I need to enlist your help with my DW. After sharing a bottle of sauvignan blanc at the Sailfish Marina we enjoyed a couple of cosmos at the tiki bar after checking in. I can still walk in a straight line but DW has had to retire to her boudoir. I'll try to persuade her to stay up later tomorrow.



I'm curious after your first night how you're feeling about that room on the 3rd floor.   BTW, what size/what corner room are you in?   The one item I have to take into account with a 3rd floor Dolphin is the Tiki Bar entertainment at night.   If there's something we want to watch on t.v. that means keeping the door closed to the porch.   Otherwise, we can enjoy the music from our balcony.   I've found the best attitude to adopt is "if you can't beat them, join them."   

We watched the moon come up over our gazebo last night.   If I was at OP I think I'd watch it come up during a moonlight swim.   OP's pools are so warm that it's wonderful to float on your back, watch the clouds and stars.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 4, 2012)

answeeney said:


> As someone else said, that really is rubbin' the salt in, but, I must say, I am pretty happy with our view now we are at Ocean Pointe, even though I am only on the third floor of the dolphin building. We have an ocean front unit which on this floor means we get quite a bit of palm tree too but we can see the sea and I am feeling mellow as we look out upon it. It certainly beats looking at rusty air-conditioning units and wearing earplugs to keep out the karaoke. Had a great lunch today while waiting for our unit, at the Sailfish Marina - I love that place. It's great to be here even if there is an eight o'clock curfew.



Well, I must say you are being a good sport about it all.   
Enjoy your stay at OP.  We loved our stay there several years ago.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 4, 2012)

We were at BPT for a week earlier this month and enjoyed it very much.  I requested a high floor, oceanview but we were assigned a unit on the third floor.  It never occurred to me to complain and ask for something else.  I just assumed we were at the bottom of the pecking order as we are not Marriott owners; we exchanged into BPT through II.  We did have an oceanview and it overlooked one of the jacuzzis.  We couldn't see the beach itself, but could see the ocean.  I got up each morning for the sunrise and I really don't think we had a bad view at all.  Certainly not worth complaining about. 

We found the pool to be adequate in size, not huge, but not as small as some make it out to be.  It was never overly crowded during our week, but I'm told we arrived at the beginning of the off-season.  

The area around BPT was crazy busy on the Sunday we arrived with terrible traffic all around, but thankfully, calmed down the next day.  As others have said, BPT is definitely in an urban area.  As a Floridian, I'm not that crazy about Ft. Lauderdale (or maybe South Florida in general -- I'm a Key West girl!), but liked the resort just fine.  The parking garage is a pain and the elevators can be very slow at times, but we knew all that going in.  We left the car parked the entire week as there were plenty of restaurants and bars within easy walking distance, which is a big part of the reason we booked there.  

After looking at all our available options, we had narrowed it down to BPT and OP.  As peaceful as OP sounds, I knew it would be just a little TOO peaceful for us and there are far too few restaurants/bars within walking distance to please us.  I can't see myself feeling the need to return to the area again, but if I did I wouldn't hesitate to stay at BPT again.


----------



## answeeney (Jun 4, 2012)

Quilter said:


> I'm curious after your first night how you're feeling about that room on the 3rd floor.   BTW, what size/what corner room are you in?   The one item I have to take into account with a 3rd floor Dolphin is the Tiki Bar entertainment at night.   If there's something we want to watch on t.v. that means keeping the door closed to the porch.   Otherwise, we can enjoy the music from our balcony.   I've found the best attitude to adopt is "if you can't beat them, join them."
> 
> We watched the moon come up over our gazebo last night.   If I was at OP I think I'd watch it come up during a moonlight swim.   OP's pools are so warm that it's wonderful to float on your back, watch the clouds and stars.



We are in a one bedroom corner unit on the side nearest the Cobia building. You're right the entertainment is loud but it didn't go on rediculously long and the guys voice wasn't too bad. Besides I have been away now long enough to feel chilled out and so I won't let such niggles upset my karma. DW slept through it all. I would ask for her opinion after tonight's performance but I had to admit to her that in my sorry state last evening I let out word to world of her own condition so I have to tread carefully there.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 4, 2012)

answeeney said:


> I would ask for her opinion after tonight's performance but I had to admit to her that in my sorry state last evening I let out word to world of her own condition so I have to tread carefully there.



I'm pretty sure you can charge a surprise gift of a spa visit at the Resort of Singer Island to your room.      That should smooth things over.


----------

